# Tyre pressures???



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all

Need to check the tyre pressures on my R35 GTR

what psi should i be running?

My car is on MPS' S. 275/305 Setup.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

33psi cold


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Will try 33psi. I've been told 29 psi?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> Will try 33psi. I've been told 29 psi?


29 is the run flats, 33-34 cold tyres in 17 degree ambient.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

34psi cold here, 275/305 mpss


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guy's for the advice


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Depends on how you drive and what you are using the car for and which tyres you have etc BUT not below 29 and 33 cold, if you drive hard they will go up in pressure pretty quick but alos dependant on the ambient temp to etc etc etc


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

It is winter now, i still would like to use my gtr, i am on the 275/305 mpss, non run flat, is that mean 33psi all round please?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

samopangy said:


> It is winter now, i still would like to use my gtr, i am on the 275/305 mpss, non run flat, is that mean 33psi all round please?


That's fine, yeah.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks matey.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

samopangy said:


> It is winter now, i still would like to use my gtr, i am on the 275/305 mpss, non run flat, is that mean 33psi all round please?


or 34psi all round, i use 34 all year round and have been great.


----------



## SkylineR32GT-R (Aug 19, 2010)

what about nitrogen?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

SkylineR32GT-R said:


> what about nitrogen?


The atmosphere's full of it ;-)


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

i have the flat 285 set up all round.. MPPS tyres.. i only drive the car 2-3 hours a week but i drive it hard.. at the moment i got 29 psi all round, is that ok?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Boss_H said:


> i have the flat 285 set up all round.. MPPS tyres.. i only drive the car 2-3 hours a week but i drive it hard.. at the moment i got 29 psi all round, is that ok?


The sidewalls are much softer than the run flats and they are 29 so I would try 33 (or 34 if you're Chronos :chuckle. See how it feels ...


----------



## bodge (Jan 20, 2010)

i run mine cold 36 front 30 rear 275/305...mpss


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> The sidewalls are much softer than the run flats and they are 29 so I would try 33 (or 34 if you're Chronos :chuckle. See how it feels ...


thanks pal


----------

